# SS 05.11.22 - Stamitz - Symphony in D Major "La Chasse"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Carl Stamitz (1745 - 1801)*

*Symphony in D major, "La Chasse"*

I. Grave - Allegro
II. Andante
III. Allegro moderato - Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We haven't had a classical-era symphony in quite some time, so this week the Haydn and Mozart contemporary, Carl Stamitz is on board with his Hunting symphony "La Chasse." The symphony was written in 1772 and is one of Stamitz' most popular. Born in Mannheim, Stamitz was extremely prolific being educated by his father Johan as well as by several composers associated with the Mannheim school. The symphony is short and robust in the outer movements with some wonderful fanfare horns, particularly in the last movement with a sweet andante between the two boisterous fast movements. There are several recordings including below with the London Mozart Players conducted by Matthias Bamert on Chandos.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Contemporaries of Mozart - Carl Stamitz

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


Stamitz, C: Symphony in C major, Op. 13 No. 5
Stamitz, C: Symphony in D major 'La Chasse'
Stamitz, C: Symphony in F major, Op. 24 No. 3
Stamitz, C: Symphony in G major, Op. 13 No. 4

Same one for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Bamert here also


----------

